# IL code guys! Dishwasher air gap?



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I know in crook county they require air gaps on dishwasher installs but out here in the burbs I have installed hundreds without an air gap. I have a relocation company home inspector that has this required on their punch list for one of my clients. I want to send the inspector some info and was wondering if anyone has successfully argued with a nationwide inspection company? I have gone to battle with the little community college inspectors I just don't want to have to drill someone's beautiful granite just to make this asshat happy.

*Section 890.770 Dishwashing Machines* 

a) Domestic Dishwasher (Private Residence). When a domestic dishwashing machine drain line is connected to the house side of a trap from a sink, *the drain from the dishwasher shall be carried up to the underside of the spill rim of the sink*. Dishwashing machines shall discharge separately into a trap or tail piece of the kitchen sink and shall not connect to the food waste disposal unit. 

Thanks


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

One to quote a code section or perform a plumbing inspection in Illinois you must have your plumbing license. Ask the company for theirs> Betcha don't get one. 

I have sent outfits like these to IDPH as a formal complaint and had them send a letter to cease performing plumbing inspections without a license. That said they can comment on things like a drip or trap viewed, etc. A fine line.

Get your local plumbing inspector involved. If they are like me they are happy to get on their case. I have went so far as to write a letter to the owner about Illinois plumbing license law and code sections along with pointing out the company is not a licensed plumbing contractor or licensed plumber.

And no, never required an "air gap" fitting anywhere in my area for a residential dish washer. Just hose p high and tied into a Y-branch tail piece and separate trap.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Unfortunately out here in the burbs there is no such thing as local plumbing inspectors. Most of the villages and towns use Plumbing inspection companies they sub out. Oh I miss the days of being able to deal with local inspectors. Obviously this is not a huge money maker for me. I am just trying to help out a long time client. I will update on the outcome and hopefully they cooperate. I feel bad for the electrician and window guys. They have about 5 pages combined of crap this inspection company deemed wrong. 
Thanks Gan for your input


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Figure out who the state inspector is for the area your in and give him a call,it's his job to do.Anybody without a plumbing license including home inspectors can pound sand before they critique my work.I've called state inspectors and have had the "for hire" licensed plumbing inspection companies over ruled in the past.The inspection services don't like it,but they get over it after a while.If you can't find out who the state guy is I can pretty easily,don't know where your at but there are lots of local inspectors(village employees) in the suburbs that I have dealt with.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is Springfield's number, if you aren't sure who your regional State Inspector is.

Phone 217-782-4977


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

First make sure it is not a amendment to the code by the city your working in. If it is not an amendment, and the inspector your working with is licensed, then you can argue that the high loop meets the code.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cydejob said:


> Unfortunately out here in the burbs there is no such thing as local plumbing inspectors. Most of the villages and towns use Plumbing inspection companies they sub out. Oh I miss the days of being able to deal with local inspectors. Obviously this is not a huge money maker for me. I am just trying to help out a long time client. I will update on the outcome and hopefully they cooperate. I feel bad for the electrician and window guys. They have about 5 pages combined of crap this inspection company deemed wrong.
> Thanks Gan for your input


 Is this TPI ??? Most of their inspectors don't have plumbing license.. how I know.. they refuse to show it to me.. fokkin assh...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Is this TPI ??? Most of their inspectors don't have plumbing license.. how I know.. they refuse to show it to me.. fokkin assh...


No plumbing inspector is allowed to refuse your request to show his or her license. Just make sure you have yours in hand when you ask.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Is this TPI ??? Most of their inspectors don't have plumbing license.. how I know.. they refuse to show it to me.. fokkin assh...


The father has one,I've seen it.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Its not TPI that is giving me problems this time... TPI is the inspector for the town but this is a relocation company for Siemens that had a punch list a mile long. I was just trying to help a long time client out because one of the items was the air gap. I sent the portion of the code to them and we will see what they come back with. Once again I am not looking to get too involved but I hate seeing these private inspection companies doing whatever they want.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw TPI's license once and every house I did after it was ridiculously nit picked. I called the state on them a few times.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a little update if anyone cares. Sent them the code highlighted and told them if there was any questions about it I would gladly have a state inspector explain it to them. Never heard anything back and the house sold. BTW it was a relocation for Siemens. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## DMJ PLUMBER (Dec 16, 2013)

How about wet venting the receiving fixture for the dishwasher through the kitchen sink waste pipe?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DMJ PLUMBER said:


> How about wet venting the receiving fixture for the dishwasher through the kitchen sink waste pipe?


And who are you here without a full introduction as per site request???


----------

